# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Jucar >  La CHJ proyecta obras urgentes en barrancos y cauces de ríos

## Embalses

La Confederación Hidrográfica del Júcar acometerá obras de emergencia en cauces de Castellón, dentro de un plan de mejora que afecta también a las otras dos provincias de la Comunitat y a las presas de Bellús, Tous y Escalona, según informaron ayer en un comunicado fuentes del Ministerio de Medio Ambiente.

La CHJ ha destinado 11 millones de euros para obras de emergencia de reparación de los daños producidos en el episodio de lluvias fuertes ocurridas del 9 al 25 de octubre. Durante este episodio, los caudales generados por las precipitaciones fueron elevados, produciendo desbordamientos y daños tanto en los cauces principales como en los afectados por éstos. 

Entre las actuaciones de emergencia incluidas en este plan de reparación y acondicionamiento de cauces, la CHJ prevé iniciar en Castellón trabajos de mejora en el barranco de Ràtils y el río Belcaire, ambos en La Plana Baixa. En la comarca de La Plana Alta, las actuaciones de la Confederación del Júcar se centrarán en el barranco Roig, mientras que el organismo dependiente del Ministerio de Medio Ambiente tiene previsto actuar en distintas cuencas de la comarca del Maestrat.

http://www.lasprovincias.es/valencia...-20081217.html

----------

